# Grand River Steelhead



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

I always forget to post this, but I have some time now, so I will. When I was 15, I became an Eagle Scout. When you are earning your Eagle Scout badge, you have to do an "Eagle Scout Project." My Eagle Scout project consisted of doing a 4-month long water quality survey in the Grand River, as the ODNR was looking to introduce steelhead into the grand. For 4 months my trusted crew and I loaded into my fathers station wagon, complete with simulated wood grain paneling, and headed to Girtled Road twice a week. We had to set up nets, and then overturn all the rocks in the river to see what showed up in the nets. We had to record all the different animals that came into those nets over those four months. 6 months after I completed the project, and sent all the info to the ODNR, I received a letter from the ODNR stating they would be introducing steelhead into the Grand. Next time you see a Boy Scout thank them. Also, if your kid isn't involved in Scouting, might be time to introduce them. Funny how the actions of a 15 year old could cause something like that to happen, and all the happiness it has caused for anglers in NEO.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Have another question for those fishing pre run, in harbors. If using jigs under floats how deep do you fish them. I have noticed in the streams you want them bumping the bottom or just off of but I can't find any info when fishing deeper water on the pre run fish. Fish them deep also ? If so then must use slip bobbers I would think, just curious.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> Have another question for those fishing pre run, in harbors. If using jigs under floats how deep do you fish them. I have noticed in the streams you want them bumping the bottom or just off of but I can't find any info when fishing deeper water on the pre run fish. Fish them deep also ? If so then must use slip bobbers I would think, just curious.


I always start around 5 to 6 foot. then play around from there. I love slip bobber for this reason. way easier to cast 2.5 foot of line than 6 ft or more.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

4-5 ft is average start point, a little black jig with magg or shiner


----------

